# Merry Haunted Christmas!



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Mockingbird Drive Haunt! Please post your haunted Christmas pics here!









See my new album for more pics!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I think you and Joisygal started a new tradition in haunted Christmas cards. Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Frankie laughs along with Santa:

HF Holiday Pictures :: DSCF5105.mp4 video by bontom - Photobucket

A festive ring wraith:










Gargoyle decked out with a Christmas snowflake:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't do halloween christmas per se, but I'm sure not against it either. Seeing as how I think about it every single day.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Osenator said:


> Merry Christmas from Mockingbird Drive Haunt! Please post your haunted Christmas pics here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sweet. I think I'm gonna make a snowball jackolantern if we ever get snow.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the Christmas pics that have been posted. Fun to see a little Halloween mixed into Christmas!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

CHRISTMAS BRRRAAIINNSSSS!!!!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't do anything like this...the wife doesn't like the holidays mixing...I do keep one of my gargoyles out all year round though...


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Not mine, but set up at the Monsterland Bar and Grill in my town!


----------

